# Has anyone here bought an AceKard 2i from GBAtemp?



## Invghost (Dec 4, 2010)

I purchased one from another website and it turned out to be a fake.

I'm waiting for my new one to arrive and I was wondering if anyone had had any problems with it?

Its an AceKard 2i.

Edit: I mean TempShop.


----------



## Stephapanda (Dec 4, 2010)

ShopTemp sells legit acekards.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Dec 4, 2010)

Stephapanda said:
			
		

> ShopTemp sells legit acekards.



Not any more. I thought they took them off the site.


----------



## gifi4 (Dec 4, 2010)

Invghost said:
			
		

> I purchased one from another website and it turned out to be a fake.
> 
> I'm waiting for my new one to arrive and I was wondering if anyone had had any problems with it?
> 
> ...


NOOO, you mean Shoptemp. LOL


----------



## SixtySixHundred (Dec 4, 2010)

Schizoanalysis said:
			
		

> Stephapanda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AK2is are still there. I just checked.

They are genuine because SHOPTEMP is good!


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Dec 4, 2010)

SixtySixHundred said:
			
		

> AK2is are still there. I just checked.
> 
> They are genuine because SHOPTEMP is good!



But they can't sell them.


----------



## gifi4 (Dec 4, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> SixtySixHundred said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This.
They're just saying "Look, but don't touch"


----------



## Invghost (Dec 4, 2010)

Wait, but I bought one about a week ago..


----------



## iMasaru (Dec 4, 2010)

Invghost said:
			
		

> Wait, but I bought one about a week ago..


yh, they were selling them until just a few days ago. They've closed down the the flashcards section, and dont sell them anymore. You can still see the cards as reference, but cant purchase.


----------



## Invghost (Dec 4, 2010)

What about the card I bought.. is that still on its way?

Sorry, you probably wouldn't know, I already gave away my old acekard, now im worried lol.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Dec 4, 2010)

Invghost said:
			
		

> What about the card I bought.. is that still on its way?
> 
> Sorry, you probably wouldn't know, I already gave away my old acekard, now im worried lol.



I believe they said people who ordered one before they stopped selling would still get their orders shipped.


----------



## Invghost (Dec 4, 2010)

I just went in and looked at the order, and it says "This order is marked as Shipped", so I am hoping it is :$


----------



## iMasaru (Dec 4, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Important message regarding Nintendo DS flash carts
> Due to unfortunate circumstances, we have been forced to stop selling Nintendo DS flash carts. They remain visible on our website for reference only, but you cannot add them to your cart anymore (all "out of stock"). We will be expanding to other product ranges in the future in order to remain an attractive and enjoyable web shop.* NOTE: ALL ORDERS THAT WERE PAID FOR WILL BE SHIPPED NORMALLY. If you were able to pay for your order, it will be shipped.*



that's from the shoptemp site.


----------



## sitton76 (Dec 4, 2010)

you sure about that?
ive seen on their earlyer today that they have some again, plus they removed that post from the news, so they may be selling them again.


----------



## Rydian (Dec 4, 2010)

sitton76 said:
			
		

> you sure about that?
> ive seen on their earlyer today that they have some again, plus they removed that post from the news, so they may be selling them again.


Just checked, and on top of the flash cart product pages it says you can't, but I just added a 2i to my cart fine.


----------



## Loop (Dec 4, 2010)

I bought one from shoptemp about a month or so ago.
Works great with AKAIO, so must be legit!
I'm glad a ordered when I did!!
Took 2-3 weeks to reach me in the USA.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 4, 2010)

Yeah I think that message on flashcard pages, is outdated, and they forgot to remove it. 

Also I bought an AK2i, no problems.


----------



## iMasaru (Dec 4, 2010)

lol, already back to selling, that was fast xD
unless the "add to cart" option got changed by accident :S


----------

